# G0275 & G0278 Bundled with new cath codes?



## mmarcum (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if the G0275 & G0278 codes are included as bundled with the new cardiac cath codes for 2011?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Mar 9, 2011)

mmarcum said:


> Can anyone tell me if the G0275 & G0278 codes are included as bundled with the new cardiac cath codes for 2011?  Thanks in advance.



no they are not.


----------



## mmarcum (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you Theresa.  We are getting denied from our Medicare carrier on all of these when billed with the new cath codes.  Looks like I will be appealing.


----------

